# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كلنا بصوت واحد (كل عام وانت بخير يا خالد الجنيدي)

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حبيت اكون اول واحد بحكي لحبيب قلبي وصديق عمري خالد الجنيدي

كل عام وانت بخير
كل عام وانت محقق امنياتك
كل عام وانت حبيبي 
كل عام وانت ملاقي الي يفهمك



الكيكه !!!!





الفقيع !!!





اغنيه مني الك يا ابو الخل




وهاي كمان





العصير بس وحده الي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*كل عام وانت بألف خير* 


*يــــــــا احلى خالد*



*ع راسي يا مان* 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## شمعة امل

كل عام وانت بخير خالد وعقبال 100 سنه وانت محقق كل امنياتك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وانت بخير يا حبي خالد باشا

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## رموش حزينه

كل عام وانته بالف خير يا خالد والسنه اللي جايه وانته عامل ييلي براسك وهاي هديه زغيره مني لالك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرا زيكو

كلك زوء يا صاحبي

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> *كل عام وانت بألف خير* 
> 
> 
> *يــــــــا احلى خالد*
> 
> 
> 
> *ع راسي يا مان* 
> [/align]


 
شكرا الك 

و انت بألف خير يا رب

...

 :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

والله وكبرت يا ولد

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (42): 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## دليلة

كل عام وانت بخير ان شاء الله بصحة وسلامة ومحقق لامنياتك

بس متاكد ماعندك امنية تروح للصومال؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## حسناء الجليد

يااااااااااااااااه  :04f8b3e14f: 
كل سنة وانت سالم اخي
والف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااارك 
لالك اخي العزيز وكل سنة ينعاد علييييييييك بالخير دائما وينولك كل الي بدك اياه اللهم امين.
 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): 
 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا خالد وعقبال ال 100 سنه ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل عام وانت بألف خير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


شكرا الك بنت الشديفات

شكرا عالصور الحلوة

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بخير يا حبي خالد باشا


شو حبي هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حكتلك من زمان  :Db465236ff: 

الحب حرام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و انت بألف خير يا رب :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانته بالف خير يا خالد والسنه اللي جايه وانته عامل ييلي براسك وهاي هديه زغيره مني لالك


و انتِ بالف خير يا رب :Icon31: 

شكرا الك عالهدية رح اطبعها و اعلقها بغرفتي :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله وكبرت يا ولد
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير


ولد!!!!!

انا اطول منك يا زلمه و بتحكيلي ولد :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 

و انت بألأف خير يا رب

عقبال ما اشوفك عريس مع بنت الحلال يا رب

ربي يوفقك

 :Bl (33):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بخير


و انتِ بألف خير مها :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بخير ان شاء الله بصحة وسلامة ومحقق لامنياتك
> 
> بس متاكد ماعندك امنية تروح للصومال؟؟؟


 
و انتِ بألف خير يا رب :Icon31: 

اذا بتزوجك باخدك عالصومال شهر عسل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بخير خالد وعقبال 100 سنه وانت محقق كل امنياتك


و انتِ بألف خير ميرفا :Icon31: 

انا سعيد جدا اني تعرفت على شخصيتك الطيبة :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 
و انتِ بألف خير متميزة

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يااااااااااااااااه 
> كل سنة وانت سالم اخي
> والف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااارك 
> لالك اخي العزيز وكل سنة ينعاد علييييييييك بالخير دائما وينولك كل الي بدك اياه اللهم امين.


 
و انتِ بألف خير يا رب

ديري بالك على حالك

انتِ بتستاهلي كل خير

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بالف خير يا خالد وعقبال ال 100 سنه ..


 
و انتِ بألف خير يا رب

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بألف خير


 و أنتِ بألف خير بياض الثلج

 :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بالف الف خير 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بالف الف خير


 
و انت بألف خير عمار

 :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بالف خير ابو الجنيدي 

و ينعاد عليك وانت بافضل حال و محقق كل امنياتك 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انت بألف  خير محمد

ربي يوفقك بحياتك يا رب

 :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha



----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انتِ بألف خير انوشا

كلك زوء

 :Icon31:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

العمر كله يا رب..
وعقبال ال151 سنه ..

----------


## anoucha

> العمر كله يا رب..
> وعقبال ال151 سنه ..


لا هيك كتير عليه بيكفي 60 سنة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ايش معنى 151؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و انتِ بألف خير يا رب

 :Icon31:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ايش معنى 151؟
> 
> و انتِ بألف خير يا رب


 يعني 150  سنه و فوقهم سنه زياده ..
كل عام وانت بخير ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانته بخير ابوالخل ... ولو متأخره شوي .._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو حبي هاي
> 
> حكتلك من زمان  
> الحب حرام 
> 
> و انت بألف خير يا رب


 
الحب حرام على مين يا عمي اسماعيل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


على ايش بتبكي؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

سلامتك من البكى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _كل عام وانته بخير ابوالخل ... ولو متأخره شوي .._


 
و انت بألف خير يا غسان :Icon31: 

كل شي منك حلو يا صاحبي :Icon31:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كل عام و انت بخير لو انها اجت متأخره

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انت بألف خير يا رب

 :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانت بخير يا صاحبي 









وهاي هدية

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانت بخير 
وان شاء الله السنة الجاي تكون سنة خير وسعادة عليك [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

خالد يا خالد ... كل عام وأنت من الله أقرب ... وينعاد عليك بالفرح والسعادة ... واعذرني ع التأخير :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

وهاي الكيك والشوكلاه إلي طلبتهم ... بدي شوف مين أحسن أنا ولا جدتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل عام وانت بخير يا صاحبي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
و انت بالف خير يا رب

شكرا الك

 :SnipeR (31):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير 
> [/align]


و انت بالف خير يا رب

...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وهاي الكيك والشوكلاه إلي طلبتهم ... بدي شوف مين أحسن أنا ولا جدتك


شكرا الك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس كيك و شكولاه الي من جدتي اطيب بكثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير [/align][align=center]
> وان شاء الله السنة الجاي تكون سنة خير وسعادة عليك [/align]


 
و انتِ بألف خير يا رب

----------


## قناعتي هي كنزي

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كل عام وانت بخير

----------

